# making a 3foot fish tank into a home for bearded dragons.



## LadyCalais (Feb 15, 2011)

so I've heard like 1000000 things I need to do. But this is coming from people who have a friend of a friend of a sister that has them. I think I'll trust the experts on here yeah? :lol:

any advice is amazing!
cheers


----------



## cadwallader (Feb 15, 2011)

Just need a lid, uv light, heat light and thermostat, substrate, food and water bowl and your set  you will be able to find this at most pet shops or even on this site Good luck


----------



## LadyCalais (Feb 15, 2011)

ahh sweet as 
I kept getting told to melamine it :S


----------



## saximus (Feb 15, 2011)

Haha you pretty much just need to make a lid for it with somewhere to attach basking and UV lamps. Then just furnish it however you want and it's good to go

Damn Cadwallader you beat me to it


----------



## LadyCalais (Feb 15, 2011)

just got told that I have to cover the 3 sides with something to keep the heat in


----------



## Virides (Feb 15, 2011)

If you want it to remain clear and to keep the warmth in, you will need to double glaze it by either having another piece of glass on all sides or using perspex etc. You need to achieve a sealed air pocket for warm air to get trapped in. Also acts as a barrier to help stop heat escaping, thought is not as good as sheeting it in wood or something similar.


----------



## melluvssnakes (Feb 16, 2011)

I keep my beardies in a glass fish tank with no problems at all. And I know a lady who sucessfully keeps and breeds all types of lizards in an enclosure that is basically just a wooden frame (and bottom) with mesh sides. As long as you provide them with a basking site that allows them to get up close to the heat source, you'll be fine. If you come from a cold state, it might be a different story during winter, but in summer you'll be ok.


----------



## Jimbobulan (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah you can use glass it just takes more to stay warm cos it transfers heat well.


----------

